# Steering Column bushing.



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

To take the steering column bushing off is all i need to do is undo the 2 bolts holding it on? its got alot of play it this. Could this also be the reason why my bike wobbles alot?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spesh said:


> To take the steering column bushing off is all i need to do is undo the 2 bolts holding it on? its got alot of play it this. Could this also be the reason why my bike wobbles alot?


Yes, that's all it takes to get the column bushing off. OMI makes a nice greaseable replacement. No, the column moving side to side won't cause much wobble but,.. the lower bearing having play in any direction sure will. That and/or loose upper a-arm bushings, warn ball joints, loose tierod ends, out of round tires or too much toe-in all makes wobble. Test all of it.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes two bolts only. 2005 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 4X4I Steering Stem Clamp | eBay 
And here is a good replacement bushing,from OMI Products. http://omiproducts.com/assets/gif/GIFs2010/OMIStemMounts/YamahaSSMount.gif


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is my mount that I just took off. Do I need to replace it? or get some parts to fix it? That black oring thing fits in the groves and there are 2 of them. Would I need to take the steering column off to put this back on or do i get a new o ring and cut it in half to fit into the groves? and for the oring is it a special type or can i just go get one from the auto parts store?

The silver pireces that u see is what the screw goes into. If those have play inside the wholes of the gray pieces is that a bad thing and if so do i need to get 2 new little silver things?...

The grey things im referring to are the pieces that go around the steering shaft an the silver pieces are the little bushings that go inside that the screws go into. Sry if my lingo is bad :/


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All the seals are split like that so they can be put back on. No way of telling by photo if the bushing is warn enough to replace. Did it have play before you took it off? If so, replace it. The sleeves keep you from breaking the bushing when tightening the bolts by limiting then amount of force applied to the plastic. You will use then in a new bushing.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I get that seal from the auto parts store

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

Can I get the seal from the autoparts store


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can try an o-ring the same size and split it on a 45 degree angle like that one is. Not sure how it will fit the groove but worth a try I guess.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

It had a lot of play in it as well and I was told I could sand down the bushing and it should work?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Spesh said:


> It had a lot of play in it as well and I was told I could sand down the bushing and it should work?


You can set each half on a flat surface with sand paper and mill-off some which will make the back and forth less and you will have to grind some off the sleeves so the bolts can tighten farther but when you are done, the hole is egged-shaped and will still have side play and the seals won't keep out the dirt and dust. Better to just replace it. Its cheap enough.


----------

